# Lol. Sucks for DSi owners.



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL NEW DS ANNOUNCED IN 2010.


----------



## Pear (Oct 14, 2009)

Doesn't Nintendo usually use ATI?


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 14, 2009)

... Nintendo failed

I lost the game


----------



## juju246 (Oct 14, 2009)

lol a new new DS?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Doesn't Nintendo usually use ATI?


Nope. So expect at least a small boost in graphical quality.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 14, 2009)

Ahaha.  Serves those DSi owners right for wasting their money on yet another rehash of the handheld they already possess.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Ahaha.  Serves those DSi owners right for wasting their money on yet another rehash of the handheld they already possess.


You forget to realize the simple fact that the DSi isn't like the Lite, it has alot of new features, like the DSi shop for example, don't you fully understand what the DSi shop could mean!?


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 14, 2009)

I REALLY would like to shhoot nintendo's advisor for when to put things out in the head.
COME ON A NEW DS ALREADY.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 14, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I REALLY would like to shhoot nintendo's advisor for when to put things out in the head.
> COME ON A NEW DS ALREADY.


Iwata, shoot that guy, he ruined Nintendo.


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 14, 2009)

-.- FML

I ain't gun get this new DS shyt


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes it is called the nintendo ds lite compact look it up on 
google and go into the youtube video it is sosososososo weard!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 14, 2009)

Soooo?

New DS for 2010???


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2009)

..You *censored.2.0*tin' me? Hopefully you'll be able to exchange it atleast for a small discount.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 14, 2009)

> *If* true



Also, it doesn't suck for DSi owners, if it's only to be announce in 2010, *if ever*, then that will give them time to save for it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 14, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Yes it is called the nintendo ds lite compact look it up on
> google and go into the youtube video it is sosososososo weard!!


If that is what it will look like then it is pretty smexy.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 14, 2009)

wth? that's terrible, i just bought my DSi in April. Not that i would probably want this new DS anyways.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

Actually, this could probably be the next generation handheld.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Yes it is called the nintendo ds lite compact look it up on
> google and go into the youtube video it is sosososososo weard!!


How gullible are you?
The DSL Compact is a fake vid.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not getting a DSi for christmas, I'm getting a Silver DS Lite.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 14, 2009)

DAMMIT I LOST DA GAME!!! Thanks alot DevilGopher!!!
Also IDC Ill continue with my dsi if they make a new one better ill save up my money to buy it and keep mine ^_^ Also its not coming out in 2010 its being ANNOUNCED In 2010


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

I realize it says announced in 2010.
But compare that to when the DSi was announced.
It's only been a year. That means, the DSi will only last 2 years, 3 tops.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I realize it says announced in 2010.
> But compare that to when the DSi was announced.
> It's only been a year. That means, the DSi will only last 2 years, 3 tops.


Meh, it's fine. Bet it'll literally stop working after that long. Like the DSL and DS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2009)

K, I'm officially full Sony. *censored.3.0* you too Ninty. 

Provided it's real of course.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Ahaha.  Serves those DSi owners right for wasting their money on yet another rehash of the handheld they already possess.


No it's quite useful for me

I don't own a,

Camera
MP3/ipod
And I need a New DS the OG PHAT blu one was all beat up.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 14, 2009)

i will just sell my dsi and get the new one it doesn't bother me at all


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> i will just sell my dsi and get the new one it doesn't bother me at all


You won't get full price back for it, you do realize this?


----------



## Irock (Oct 14, 2009)

Wouldn't bother me if I had bought a DSi. 2 or 3 years is a reasonable lifespan for a device.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2009)

Irock said:
			
		

> Wouldn't bother me if I had bought a DSi. 2 or 3 years is a reasonable lifespan for a device.


Not really. The older systems were better. Most N64's still work. My Wii is starting to give out on me now.


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 14, 2009)

Dsi's are better


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Dsi's are better


And how the hell would you know? This system hasn't even come out yet? 

And Tom's right, Sony FTW!


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 14, 2009)

well it has no camera can't download from shop can't put in sd card and it can't play music


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 14, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> well it has no camera can't download from shop can't put in sd card and it can't play music


HOW DO YOU KNOW? IT HASN'T BEEN RELEASED YET!

That trailer was a fake. It's been around for at least three years, well, the general design anyways.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 14, 2009)

fftopic:  I miss the old N64 days,


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 14, 2009)

me too no new games


----------



## Irock (Oct 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Irock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not physical lifespan, (not talking about the DS crapping out after 3 years) the market lifespan. It's reasonable for a device to be on the market for 2 or 3 years until its successor is released.

If my DS stopped working after 3 years, I'd be pretty mad.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> well it has no camera can't download from shop can't put in sd card and it can't play music


1. My money says you and/or family owns a digital camera.
2. You probably have access to a portable music device.
3.The shop games are ********. 



			
				Reggie Fils-Aime regarding Virtual Console on the DSi said:
			
		

> I know there has been a lot of speculation, but we have no plans for that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Reggie Fils-Aime regarding Virtual Console on the DSi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I know there has been a lot of speculation, but we have no plans for that.


Oh. Screw the DSi then.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry Mega, you can always hope in the next generation.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know but i don't care i am a single gay guy with a job and trying to get into med school money isn't a concern for me lol


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never know what you have until it's gone.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 14, 2009)

and to add i have a feeling its fake or its may be ANNOUNCED late 2010 but when they announced the ds or wii you wherent able to buy one like 2 or 3 years later


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know see if its just an updater like ds to ds light i dont care if its new i will keep my dsi i still have all my game systems i just dont like to keep old versions of the same product


----------



## John102 (Oct 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Ahaha.  Serves those DSi owners right for wasting their money on yet another rehash of the handheld they already possess.


The ds phat is the only ds I ever got, it's the only ds I will ever need.


----------



## Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

I see no point in a new DS/DSi, because, the DSi, was only just released.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 14, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you keep announcing that your gay? 99% of us don't have a problem with it, 60% of us don't care, and 40% 20% of us are gay ourselves.


----------



## John102 (Oct 14, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I see no point in a new DS/DSi, because, the DSi, was only just released.


Alright, they said the new ds was going to be announced in 2010, not released then, and they've only been updating the consoles, not actually adding new systems. It's been almost 5 years since the DS came out, and we're still playing the same type of games as we were back then, it's time for a major overhaul and a new *censored.3.0*ing handheld console from Nintendo.


----------



## Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooww. anger problems much?^^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"lol y, nothin wron wid it. it still print money fine."

Ninty's about the money now.


----------



## John102 (Oct 14, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not angry, I don't know where you got the impression I was angry....

@Tom, this is what is happening to Apple also, it's sad, not enough competition....


----------



## Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The curse word.
*censored.3.0*ing.
:3


----------



## John102 (Oct 14, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People cuss all the time, not just when they're mad....


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not announcing it i was just saying i dont need to worry about money lol and i havent said anything about it in like a year lol


----------



## Ricano (Oct 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeaah
Nintendo sucks even more now


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 14, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOTHER*censored.3.0*ING SON OF A *censored.4.0* ASS MOTHER*censored.3.0*ER THIS *censored.3.0*ING NINTENDO *censored.4.0* BUSSINESS IS *censored.3.0*ING US UP WHICH IS *censored.3.0*ING SON OF A *censored.4.0*.

I do good? ;D


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nintendo is a little to cocky ever seance they got a number one selling system of all time and one day there going to eff up and regret it...after all ign and some other place says all signs are pointing that by holidays season end ps3 will pass Nintendo in sells


----------



## Nic (Oct 14, 2009)

This is very stupid. They should had announced at E3 another DS would come. But likely this won't be released very soon.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 14, 2009)

Told you, buying the DSi was not worth it.

bwahahha.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gets the point across.

@John: Yeah. Nearly two bucks for a single song? That's bull.


----------



## Away236 (Oct 14, 2009)

lol
fail

kinda reminds me of apple and their ipod releases


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, bro.  Let's go out and pay 150 more dollars so we can get crappy little minigame collections off the DSiWare store and past Gameboy/GBA games that we've probably played the *censored.2.0* out of when we were a kid!  Yay!


----------



## Pear (Oct 14, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> lol
> fail
> 
> kinda reminds me of apple and their ipod releases


That's what I though. With Apple, it really ticked me off. They kept making them cheaper and better, and released new generations every few months.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 14, 2009)

Nintendo's "*censored.3.0* you All" to DSi Owners. I'm happy I didn't get a DSi, I'd rather get this one, but even so I bet the DS is going to get really old by that time.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 14, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Dsi's are better


How are they "better"?  First off, you haven't even played the *censored.3.0*ing system so how would you know, and second this is being powered by Nvidia, probably one of the best graphics chips/cards makers I've seen, so the Graphics RAM of a DSi would be like double in size, or around there.

Angry fanboy ftw (I'm talking about me  )


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2009)

Sometimes when a company screws its customers (like me XD) over that badly, you just gotta laugh. And cry a little inside.


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually it's not a bad thing for DSi owners.

Announce in 2010 rite?

Which means release will probably be holiday 2011.

Which is fine with me.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 15, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Actually it's not a bad thing for DSi owners.
> 
> Announce in 2010 rite?
> 
> ...


thats what i have been trying to say to people i remember when ifirst say the wii announced had a stupid look and name but then like 5 years after then it came out people will be long done with the dsi buy the time this comes out ^_^


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 15, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if I will be done with it because of the shop but it'll be one of those systems I keep close incase I ever have the urge to play something on it.


Either way.

New systems are always welcome in my house.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 15, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and its not really all that bad if it only lasted 3 years look at computers there out of date after 2 weeks pcs are where you really get effed


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 15, 2009)

>_< I get to trade my DSi in in about 3 years. Fun times. Then again, they shouldn't be making a new DS, they need a new handheld.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2009)

But the DS has been around for like, almost 6 years now? The point is, you DSi owners got screwed over since a new generation of Nntendo's handhelds are going to come out, and if I recall correctly, your DSis are 1 year old. That gives game developers 2 years, assuming this new DS comes out 2011, to maximize the features of the DSi, otherwise, it's just a DS with a camera. Plus, the first DSi-only game won't be out until 2010. So that means that the DSi-only games are probably going to be really, really small.

DS:
Media: Game Boy Advance cartridge and Nintendo DS Game Card
CPU: One 67 MHz ARM946E-S and one 33 MHz ARM7TDMI
Storage capacity: Cartridge save, 4 MB RAM

DSi:
Media: Nintendo DS Game Card, Secure Digital card (SD card) and Secure Digital High Capacity card (SDHC card)
CPU: 2 ARM architecture processors
Storage capacity: Cartridge save, 256 MB internal flash memory and SD/SDHC card (up to 32 GB)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 15, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Nintendo is a little to cocky ever seance they got a number one selling system of all time and one day there going to eff up and regret it...after all ign and some other place says all signs are pointing that by holidays season end ps3 will pass Nintendo in sells


How the *censored.3.0* do you figure that out? The Wii has sold 52.62 million. PS3 has sold 24.6 million. 

52.62 - 24.60 = 28.02

That's more PS3's than there are in existance. Your logic is bull.


----------



## Tree (Oct 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose you have a DSi and don't want to hear anyone saying that it's gone to waste.

Anyway, CAN you refund your DSi's? I'm just asking.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PS3 is more than likely going to outsell the Wii this Holiday season due to the price drop and some of the amazing games it's got. 

And it's existence.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played the Gameboy Zelda games. :c


----------



## Jarv156 (Oct 15, 2009)

Calm down everyone, it probably won't be out until at least 2011.


----------



## Tree (Oct 15, 2009)

No one's worried lol.


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> But the DS has been around for like, almost 6 years now? The point is, you DSi owners got screwed over since a new generation of Nntendo's handhelds are going to come out, and if I recall correctly, your DSis are 1 year old. That gives game developers 2 years, assuming this new DS comes out 2011, to maximize the features of the DSi, otherwise, it's just a DS with a camera. Plus, the first DSi-only game won't be out until 2010. So that means that the DSi-only games are probably going to be really, really small.
> 
> DS:
> Media: Game Boy Advance cartridge and Nintendo DS Game Card
> ...


Well to you.

My DSi? I just got it like 1 month ago.

So sure Travis in your eyes we got screwed.

In mine,  another great Nintendo handheld is coming out.

*cough* I only own 2 nintendo systems *cough*


----------



## Conor (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats why I'm getting a PSPgo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonono, it's $1.29.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 15, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what Nintendo wants you to do, they can keep making new consoles, even ones that just have a few added features, and Nintendo fanboys will continue to mindlessly buy their same old crap and Nintendo will keep doing it over and over as long as they can continue to take giant baths in money because they don't care about their consumer's or fans anymore, they just want you to keep buying their stuff.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they are doing game and watch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I just got it cause my DSL broke, after *3 years*.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Irock (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh, boo hoo.

How dare Nintendo release a new DS over 3 years after the last one. There's *always* going to be something newer and better released. Nobody's getting screwed over, and Nintendo isn't forcing you to buy it, and you don't have to. The original DS can play every DS game on the market. If I still had my DS, I'd be happy with just that, because it still does what I wanted it to do. If I wanted to upgrade to a DSi for the camera, I could. I wouldn't feel screwed over or whatever. Nintendo improves upon the DS line every two or three years mostly for new customers who weren't attracted to the previous devices.. They're not stealing your money, and they're not ripping you off. Stop acting like they're releasing a new console every year that makes the previous one obsolete.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Ahaha.  Serves those DSi owners right for wasting their money on yet another rehash of the handheld they already possess.


1. We can buy what we want
2. I had to get the dsi because my lite broke
3. Soo the dsi is similar the same console yet you can download games and browse internet 
4. Not everyone had a ds


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 15, 2009)

crap realy dang that sucks i have my dsi i got in the summer


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's still bull.

@Irock: On the market now, sure. Can the DS Lite and Phat get crap from the shop? Nope. Is the DSi going to have games with exclusive DSi Features? You betcha. DSi exclusive games? Damn right.


----------



## Irock (Oct 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> @Irock: On the market now, sure. Can the DS Lite and Phat get crap from the shop? Nope. Is the DSi going to have games with exclusive DSi Features? You betcha. DSi exclusive games? Damn right.


It's been five years since the original DS release. It only makes sense that there would be a new DS with exclusive features.

Granted, they should do software updates like Apple does with the iPod. My 1st gen iPod Touch can do everything that the most recent iPod Touch can software wise. It just doesn't have an external speaker and a hard button volume control. It's probably an issue with storage, though.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 16, 2009)

Does it have to come out so early?


----------



## Irock (Oct 16, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Does it have to come out so early?


3 years after the DSi and 7 years after the original DS? That isn't early.

If Nintendo doesn't improve their technology, they'll stop making money. Don't get mad because they upgrade their DS line every few years.


----------



## B-Coz (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it just another Ds or is it a totally different System?

If thats the case, Then This would be interesting. But if its just another Dsi, Then I'll give it a miss since I'm Happy with my DSi already.


----------



## Kira (Oct 16, 2009)

dont worry people the dsi is the worst ds system ever


----------



## Irock (Oct 16, 2009)

B-Coz said:
			
		

> Is it just another Ds or is it a totally different System?
> 
> If thats the case, Then This would be interesting. But if its just another Dsi, Then I'll give it a miss since I'm Happy with my DSi already.


It's not known.

Nobody even knows if this is completely true.


----------



## Mary (Mar 5, 2013)

WOW this thread is old!


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2013)

Please don't post in an old thread just to say it's old... You aren't in trouble but it's very annoying so please keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> Please don't post in an old thread just to say it's old... You aren't in trouble but it's very annoying so please keep that in mind for the future.



Justin is jealous he didn't notice the age of this thread first.


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Justin is jealous he didn't notice the age of this thread first.



How did you know?


----------

